# Replaced serpentine belt- Still squealing & battery light on



## EmilyD1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Last week, I replaced the serpentine belt on my 2005 Nissan Altima (79,000+ miles) after starting it one cold morning and it made a squealing noise and the battery light came on. Came to conclusion that it was serpentine belt so got a new one.

Now not even a week later, started it and it made that loud squealing noise and the battery light came on again.

So, what else could it be???


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Tensioner pulley not putting enough tension on the belt.
Or the tensioner's bearings could be going south.
Open the hood, position somebody in the car, have that somebody start the engine while you're outside trying to pinpoint the location of the squeal.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The alternator could be seizing up due to bad bearings.


----------



## EmilyD1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Pep Boys put it on the computer and said they can't find anything wrong with it.
Not comforting.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Why would it? The engine doesn't have too many microphones (read that as 'has exactly zero') to hear squealing belts and/or pulleys and set a code. And most of the clowns at Pep Boys aren't exactly mechanics in any sense of the word.
Re-read post#2, stick you hand in there (with the engine off and the belt off) and check the tensioner pulley to see if it's sloppy as well as grab the alternator pulley and see if it's sloppy.


----------



## EmilyD1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks, that's what I thought.

The only thing is my hubby is not much of a mechanic. He can usually work on his truck but says my car is too much.


Where is the tensioner pulley and alternator pulley??
I just replaced the serpentine belt so that's in good shape.

I really appreciate the help. My car has never had any mechanical problems in the 6 years I've owned it, so someone telling me there isn't anything wrong with it when I know it's not acting normal is frustrating.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

I, or others, could spend days trying to talk you thru replacing the pulley or finding the source of your problem...
Or...
You could go back to Pep Boys and get a Haynes or Chilton's manual for your vehicle and go thru that...


----------

